# Uber's Uninsured Motorist Coverage



## Flatlander46 (Nov 19, 2016)

Where can I get confirmation that Uber's uninsured motorist coverage covers me as well as my passengers? I've seen an Uber newsroom article that says this, but I'd like some official confirmation, such as a copy of the policy or something equally official.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Flatlander46 said:


> Where can I get confirmation that Uber's uninsured motorist coverage covers me as well as my passengers? I've seen an Uber newsroom article that says this, but I'd like some official confirmation, such as a copy of the policy or something equally official.


You'll get confirmation when you need it. It will be an email confirming either that they might or might not cover your peril.


----------



## Flatlander46 (Nov 19, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You'll get confirmation when you need it. It will be an email confirming either that they might or might not cover your peril.


Well, thanks, but I'd rather have it BEFORE I need it.


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

Flatlander46 said:


> Where can I get confirmation that Uber's uninsured motorist coverage covers me as well as my passengers? I've seen an Uber newsroom article that says this, but I'd like some official confirmation, such as a copy of the policy or something equally official.


Good luck with that. Perhaps read the James River Policy but that varies by state.

Was in an accident long time ago in a taxi with commercial policy. Turned out that in Ohio it is illegal to write and uninsured/underinsured motorist or perhaps a vehicle policy at all that doesn't cover the driver.

This may vary by state. Found out from phone call to state insurance board back then.

Theoretically then, if this is still the case, in stage II and III one is covered under the underinsured motorist provisions Uber-James River detail in Ohio. Once again, your state may or may not vary.

Of course, you have found out if your personal vehicle insurance *will not drop you* for TNC rideshare yes?

In addition *have TNC endorsement* from the few companies in most states (if any) that write them, Yes? Some endorsements extend your personal uninsured /underinsured motorist coverage to rideshare in stage 1 and 2.

In many , if not all* underinsured motorist policies your personal auto *covers you as a *pedestrian*, or while *riding in another vehicle*. Perhaps *while driving another vehicle also*. Whether it covers you while employed by self or others driving may depend on state or policy details.

Mine *covered me while driving a cab* which may vary by state or individual policy. In my case close reading of the policy showed that coverage while employed (self). This may have been specific to that personal auto policy from Progressive at that time, or common to many or all in the state of Ohio.

*Uber is so helpful* with *minor issues such as insurance*.... You get to find out about it from places like this as grades schoolers learn about the birds and bees.

Actually, *you ask too many questions*. Especially insurance. _Just sign up and shut up_ and start collecting $1.65 tips from each fare for the management.

Stay Safe

CC


----------

